
To Understand Facebook, Study Capgras Syndrome - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/42/fakes/to-understand-facebook-study-capgras-syndrome
======
VyseofArcadia
I think the connection to Facebook, at the very end and totally unprompted, is
a little bit forced, but it was a fascinating read about Capgras.

